# stylische Schrift / Farbverlauf bei Grafik



## sparda (28. September 2003)

HI Leute.
Ich hab 2 Fragen.

Ich hab ne Grafik, und will die nach unten ins weiße auslaufen lassen, so das sie in die Seite übergeht. Wie geht das?

Und ich will einen Text etwas spannender schreiben, als nur die normalen Schriften zu nehmen. Wie kann ich Schatten , usw... machen?

.


----------



## Mythos007 (28. September 2003)

Hallo Sparda,

herzlich willkommen in unserer Community, bitte beachte unsere Netiquette
und benutze vor Deinen Postings unsere erstklassige "Suchen&Findefunkiton",
denn Dieses Thema hatten wir hier schon sehr, sehr oft...

Suchergebnis: .: klick :.

In diesem Sinne keep on Photoshopping - Mythos


----------

